# New to Home Cinema Projection : Need setup advice



## TimboZero (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello all, my name is Tim

I have just bought an Epson ehtw6100 projector and a 2m wide 16:9 (1.1gain) screen.
The projector is quoted at 2200lumens and I am trying to work out my cinema room to suit this.

I have calculated that my luminence should be about 100 based on 2200*1.1/sqft of screen
I am also aware that the light of a single 60watt light buld is said to be approx 700lm which I would equate the ambient (without black out) light in the proposed cinema room.

Assuming the projector/screen is installed as I currently intend to, the projector will be approx 2.5m from the screen and the viewer will be 3m from the screen.

My current LCD TV is rated at 580cd (52" Sharp Aquos) and gives satisfactory screen brightness in the ambient light of the room.

Are there any calcs I can make to convert the image 'luminence' For the TV and/or the projector for comparative measurements ?

Do you think this projector will provide the 'same' image 'brightness' as the TV in ambient lighting conditions above or, require some darkening of the room to be comparable ?

Many Thanks

Tim


----------



## TimboZero (Feb 12, 2013)

FYI : Above projector is known as the 3020e in the US market


----------

